# Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

Analog zu den Lieblingsspeisen. Was geht bei euch absolut nicht, womit kann man euch vom Tisch wegjagen?

Bei mir sind es alle Sachen, die nach Anis schmecken. Mit Fenchel und Kapern ist es auch aus und vorbei. Grüne Paprika esse ich auch keine, weil ich allgemein kein Gras verzehre und genau danach schmecken diese unreifen Dinger. Ja und Müßli geht schon mal gar nicht. Vogelfutter kommt mir nicht auf den Teller! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

deutlich weniger als Lieblingsessen. 
Probiert wird alles eh erst mal. 

GAR NICHT essen wollen gibts wenig.. 

Oliven mag ich nicht so..


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Was Thomas im anderen Thread sofort als seine Lieblingsspeise benannt hat,
Kutteln (Pansen)!
Hundefutter ist das und nix anderes!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

;-))))))


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Schon zwei Sachen genannt, die ich überhaupt nicht mag, Oliven und Kutteln.
Rosenkohl und weißer Spargel ist nicht so mein Fall, ansonsten esse ich eigentlich alles. 
Bei Getränken eindeutig der Sekt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Matjes

 Heringe, die im traditionellen Verfahren durch fischeigene Enzyme in einer Salzlake gereift sind.


----------



## Welpi (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schon zwei Sachen genannt, die ich überhaupt nicht mag, Oliven und Kutteln.
> Rosenkohl und weißer Spargel ist nicht so mein Fall, ansonsten esse ich eigentlich alles.
> Bei Getränken eindeutig der Sekt.


Aus dem Wasser hasse ich alles mit Saugnäpfen und Schale....alle Innereien inc. Hirn gruseln mich ab (Leber geht noch)...aber am schlimmsten sind alle Arten von Schwammerln....wenn ich die nur rieche hebts mich scho


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Alles was mit Anis und Fenchel zu tun hat graust mich. Wer was sehr witziges sehen will und keine Angst vor fremder Kotze hat kann versuchen mir einen ouzo als klaren unter zu jubeln. Das sorgt allerdings daför dass ist Folge das Vertrauensverhältnis anschließend empfindlich gestört ist.
Stinkigen Käse mag ich auch nicht  (Blauschimmel, Harzer...) und habe meiner Frau schon mal angedroht dass sie einen Käsekühlschrank bekommt der dann draussem steht. Sellerie/Möhren/toffel/Bohnensalat gehen auch nicht


----------



## Welpi (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer was sehr witziges sehen will und keine Angst vor fremder Kotze hat kann versuchen mir einen ouzo als klaren unter zu jubeln.



Wobei die geruchlich ja gut zu unterscheiden sind...bei begründetem Misstrauen an den "Freunden" vor dem Exen ne schnelle Nase nehmen...[emoji6]


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stinkigen Käse mag ich auch nicht  (Blauschimmel, Harzer...) und habe meiner Frau schon mal angedroht dass sie einen Käsekühlschrank bekommt der dann draussem steht.



Schick Deine Frau mit dem Stinkekäse zu mir.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Schick Deine Frau mit dem Stinkekäse zu mir.:m
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Mind. 50% des deals würdest du eher feüher als später bereuen


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Welpi schrieb:


> Wobei die geruchlich ja gut zu unterscheiden sind...bei begründetem Misstrauen an den "Freunden" vor dem Exen ne schnelle Nase nehmen...[emoji6]



Wenn du am ende des Junggesellenabschiedes eines Freundes den klaren als Absacker auf der theke stehen siehst bist du dazu nicht mehr in der Lage.
Aber ich hab mich entschuldigt beim wirt


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Gut,
daß einige Vorredner schon das als no go bezeichnet haben, was in anderen threats als Lieblingsspeise hochgelobt wird.
Alle Schlachtabfallprodukte wie Kutteln, Hirn Mils, Lunge, Füschen lehne ich generell ab (wo finde ich den Kotzsmilie?).
Selbst unsere Katze ist da wählerischer.
Gräten gehen mir auch zum Verrecken nicht durch den Hals, hatte ich schon mal, sind auf halbem Wege stecken geblieben.
Graust mich heute noch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mind. 50% des deals würdest du eher feüher als später bereuen




Kommt drauf an, was strenger riecht.:vik:


----------



## macman (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Pansen = Hunde Futter, |abgelehn
Karpfen oder Forelle Blau, fast alles was nur gedünstet ist = einfach wiederlich. |abgelehn
Pastinaken, Rohes Gemüse =nein Danke|abgelehn


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Sülzen, Gelees, Aspik- ich probiers immer mal wieder, und ich denke mir entgeht da viel Gutes, aber ich mag sie einfach nicht. Ebenso glibbriges Fettgebamsel an Fleischgerichten.

 vielleicht ists das Gallertig-Glibbrig-Transparente? komisch, Wackelpudding, Glasnudeln oder Austern verspeise ich mit Hochgenuss.

 Kuchen, Torten, Kekse, Süßgebäck verschmähe ich im Allgemeinen, um des lieben Friedens Willen kann ichs aber 
 essen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Puh, schwierig, grundsätlich probiere ich erstmal alles, Genauso esse ich auch fast alles. Mir fällt jetzt nichts ein, was ich nicht mag. #c Da muss ich jetzt wohl mal länger darüber nachdenken. |kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Gut,
> daß einige Vorredner schon das als no go bezeichnet haben, was in anderen threats als Lieblingsspeise hochgelobt wird.
> Alle Schlachtabfallprodukte wie Kutteln, Hirn Mils, Lunge, Füschen lehne ich generell ab (wo finde ich den Kotzsmilie?).
> Selbst unsere Katze ist da wählerischer.
> ...



moin siggi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Innereien, Fett in fester Form im Fleisch, Peperoni, Oliven, Avocado, Mango


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

mindestens so spannend wie Lieblingsessen. 
Danke Andal!!


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stinkigen Käse mag ich auch nicht  (Blauschimmel, Harzer...)



Die sind ja noch richtig harmlos. Beim Weisslacker geht es langsam an, dass man ihn einen würzigen Käse nennen darf. 



sprogoe schrieb:


> Schick Deine Frau mit dem Stinkekäse zu mir.:m



Hier in der Gegend eh ein echtes Problem, einen Käse mit Geschmack zu bekommen - alles lasch und fad.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mindestens so spannend wie Lieblingsessen.



Da lernt man die Esser am ehesten kennen!


----------



## renrök (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Warme Früchte.
Geht gar nicht!


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Tomaten, habe ich immer wieder versucht, geht garnicht.
 Innereien und Hirn sind auch nicht so mein Ding, Oliven esse ich schon, würde sie aber nie für mich kaufen oder bestellen.

 Während einer Reise in Südost Asien sind mir mal einige sehr aromatische Düfte um die Nase geweht, da hatte ich gleich Appetit. Habe dann mal die Bedienung gefragt, was da so lecker riecht. War Rinderpenis mit Soße. Ging dann leider auch nicht mehr. Hätte vielleicht besser vorher nicht fragen sollen.


----------



## el.Lucio (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Rosenkohl und Kohlrabi gehen überhaupt nicht. Auf der fleischigen Seite Tafelspitz, ganz furchtbar...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> War Rinderpenis mit Soße. Ging dann leider auch nicht mehr. Hätte vielleicht besser vorher nicht fragen sollen.


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Och, fast alles von dem was ihr da aufzählt finde ich eigentlich ganz lecker.
Ich war früher nicht so der Innereien-Fan, hab aber im Laufe meines nun doch schon fortgeschrittenen Kulinarlebens inzwische so einiges sehr leckeres "erwischt".
Die so verhassten Kutteln / Pansen in Polen als "Flaki", oder im schwäbischen "sauer" angerichtet - leeeecker!!:m

Was ich aber immer noch abartig finde : Austern!!!#d

Hab ich im Sommer in der Normandie wieder mal probiert, da die dort wirklich JEDER isst. Da muß ich wirklich gegen den Brechreiz kämpfen!!!
Geschmack und Konsistenz erinnern mich permanent an Rotz und andere, männliche Körperflüssigkeiten...
Bääääh!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> , oder im schwäbischen "sauer" angerichtet - leeeecker!!:m


#6#6#

woher Du weisst, an was Dich Austern alles erinnern, frag lich lieber nicht nach ...


Davon ab:
Austern muss ich auch nicht haben - zu teuer fürs Gebotene (eklig find ich die aber nicht).
Lieber nen Topp Miesmuscheln!


----------



## PAFischer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich esse so ziemlich alles, wenn es aber eine Sache gibt, die ich auf´s Blut nicht haben kann, dann Avocado.

Dieses fettige, pampfige.....mich schüttelts. Ungenießbar in jeder Form


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#
> 
> woher Du weisst, an was Dich Austern alles erinnern, frag lich lieber nicht nach ...
> 
> ...



Zu 1: Die Körperflüssigkeit die ich meinte ist doch inzwischen "täglich Brot" (nomen est omen) der Darstellerinnen heutiger Erotik-Filmchen!
Also das erzählt mir zumindest der Bruder meines Nachbarn - ich selber schau so nen Schweinkram natürlich nicht!
Falls eine solche Dame hier mitliest, vielleicht könnte sie meinen Verdacht ja bestätigen...

Zu 2: Miesmuscheln sind kein Vergleich! Diese gerne immer wieder und in großen Mengen! Egal ob im Lokal, oder in Norwegen vom Felsen selbstgepflückt und in Wein gekocht...#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## kingpimpz (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich esse eigentlich alles aber eins geht GARNICHT! 

PANSEN!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bw1 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Brokkoli. Dass dieser essbar sein soll, halte ich für einen weit verbreiteten Irrglauben.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Austern muss ich auch nicht haben - zu teuer fürs Gebotene (eklig find ich die aber nicht).
> Lieber nen Topp Miesmuscheln!



Auster kann man essen, muss man aber nicht. Einmal probiert reicht mir auch. Ebenfalls Seeigel brauch ich auch nicht mehr. Auch Seeschwalbennester wird's wohl nicht mehr geben.

Froschschenkel habe ich auch gegessen, waren eigentlich sehr lecker. Habe dann mal einen Bericht gesehen, da wurden den Fröschen bei lebendigen Leib die Hinterbeine abgetrennt. |abgelehn|krach:
Sowas brauche ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Was ich aber immer noch abartig finde : Austern!!!#d





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Austern muss ich auch nicht haben - zu teuer fürs Gebotene (eklig find ich die aber nicht).
> Lieber nen Topp Miesmuscheln!



*Austern munden knackiger, wenn man vor dem Verzehr den rotzigen Inhalt entfernt. 
*
Roh finde ich sie jetzt auch nicht so toll, aber gegart, vielleicht mit einer schönen Parmesan-Knoblauchkruste überbacken, sieht das gleich ganz anders aus.


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Schleimgetiers geht auch nicht:
Austern erinnern mich an Spucknapfauslecken, nur salziger,
Muscheln und Schnecken#d, sind ja nicht ausgenommen, beim Draufbeißen kacken sie einem ins Maul. brrrrr...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Das ist mal ne richtig schwere Frage...

Obwohl nein doch nicht. McDonalds. Den Fraß bekomm ich Beileibe nicht mehr durch den Hals. Damit bin ich durch. Nen Mc Flurry geht klar aber diese Burger... Sowas Ekelhaftes.

Muscheln hatte ich einmal in meinem Leben als kleines Kind und da fands ichs ekelig. Kann also nicht beurteilen, ob ich heutzutage daran Gefallen finden würde, aber ich denke eher nicht. Der Gedanke an die Schlürferei dieser Schleimbolzen...

Darüber hinaus fällt mir aber so spontan nichts ein.


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Surströmming  |uhoh:


----------



## JottU (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Sämtliche warmen Milchspeisen. 
Grießbrei, Milchreis, Puddingsuppe etc. #t
Bekomme ich hier schon beim schreiben ne Erpelpelle, beim Geruch von sowas Würgereiz.
Wenn es so was gab, in der Schulspeisung, durfte ich sobald die ersten Gerüche durchs Haus zogen nach Hause gehen. |uhoh:
Kalt esse ich so was aber auch nicht. #d

Kartoffeln und Quark ist das einzige was geht.


----------



## banzinator (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Hat hier noch keiner Brokkoli genannt. 
Widerlich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Lecker. Aber nur wenn er richtig gewaschen ist... Wenns knirscht geh ich an die Decke. Bah dieses Gefühl ist fast so schlimm wie nen Haar im Essen.|uhoh:


----------



## JottU (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Du Mädchen.:q


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Dicke weiße Bohnen,gehen gar nicht.Voll widerlich, wenn ich bloß
dran denke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Wäre bei mir mit Lieblingsessen ;-))

Was ich auch nicht haben muss, ist diese exotische Frucht (Stinkfrucht)...

Dann lieber ein echtes Stück Käse...


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Surströmming  |uhoh:



Danke!:m
Jetzt fällt mir ein was ich am ultimativst widerlichsten (gibt es noch ne grammatikalisch korrekte Steigerung hierzu?!?) finde:

*Gammelost* - norwegischen Sauermilchkäse!!!!|uhoh:

Buuuäääähh!!!
Und ich habe normalerweise keinerlei Hemmungen was Käse angeht - aber der - wiiiiiderlich!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Stimmt - den mag ich auch nich!!


----------



## Torbenangler (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Gemüse


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Hallo,

mit gehts wie Jottu; Milchreis, Griesbrei, Reisauflauf, gebackener Reis. Damit kann man mich aus dem Land vertreiben. Reis als Beilage etc. mag ich, aber die Zubereitung desselben zu einer süssen Speise davon graut mir :c .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Salami.
Allein vom Geruch muss ich würgen


----------



## LOCHI (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich mag Pferd nicht so....


----------



## Jens76 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was geht bei euch absolut nicht, womit kann man euch vom Tisch wegjagen?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Biltong - hatte mein Dad immer pfundweise aus SA mitgebracht. Er und seine Jagdkumpels haben das als Delikatesse gefeiert - für mich gings - wie Stockfisch auch - eher in Richtung Aas


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



JottU schrieb:


> Du Mädchen.:q



Ach komm, jeder hat seine Macken. Kann ich nicht ändern . 

Ich krieg immer ne Gänsepelle wenns knirscht und bei Haaren...Ich hasse das Gefühl im Mund. Man wie das klingt... 

Aber noch schlimmer ist es bei fremden Haaren, wenn man irgendwo essen geht. Puh dann komm ich echt an meine Grenzen #t


----------



## Ørret (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

HKT,Linie Aquavit,Grappa und Whisky geht nicht durch den Hals sondern sind nur zum Felgen putzen zu gebrauchen!
Wenns ums Spachteln geht.....Harzer Roller, Ziegenkäse und ähnliche Stinkbomben gehen gar nicht.


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

So viele Dinger wie ich gerne esse, gibt es auch einiges, dass gar nicht geht. Ich kann aber behaupten, fast alles schon mal probiert zu haben, um zu sagen, dass es mir nicht schmeckt (bzw. schmecken wird)!
Dazu gehören viele Innereien, bis auf Leber. Und ja - "Rocky Mountain Oysters" waren auch dabei... 
Muscheln mag ich, aber nicht roh! Schnecken hingegen gehen gar nicht - wie zäher Kaugummi! 
Bei Käse hörts auch ab einer gewissen "Ausgasung" auf... 
Fisch - da geht ziemlich alles, kommt meistens auf die Zubereitung dann an. Kochfisch z. B. geht nicht wirklich!
Bei "Gemüse" geht eines nicht: "Große Bohnen" (diese "Saubohnen"). Da wird mir schon komisch, wenn das gekocht wird. 
Obst - nun, ein Kollege hat "SIE" einmal bestellt. Als er SIE ausgepackt hat, bin ich geflüchtet. Durian ist ziemlich das einzige, was ich nicht essen werde (neben anderem "Dschungelcampfraß"). Ansonsten kann man mich prima mit Grapefruit oder überreifen Bananen vergraulen... 
Wenn man sicher sein will, dass ich etwas nicht esse, schreibt man "Milchreis" oder "Grießpudding", von mir aus auch "Dampfnudel" drauf. Aber damit bin ich ja offenbar nicht alleine!!


----------



## Nordan (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Oliven-schmecken wie Kuhkacke riecht. Eklig.
Artischocken.
Anis und Nelken.

Und rohe/unverarbeitete Tomaten. Ich weiß nicht wie man in diesen schwabbelschleimbabb reinbeissen kann.


Edit:

Hat mal wer Madenkäse probiert?


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Hat mal wer Madenkäse probiert?



Du meinst bestimmt DEN HIER
Ich habe mich da noch nicht ran getraut. Den gibt es bei uns in der Ecke HIER zu kaufen 
Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

na los - RAN!!!! ;-)))))


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na los - RAN!!!! ;-)))))



Dieses Jahr schaffe ich das nicht mehr.....der Hofladen hat nur am WE auf und da stehe ich selber auf den Weihnachtsmärkten.

Aber nun was ich NICHT esse:
Soße wo Kapern drin sind
Saure Flecke (bei uns mit Lunge, Euter etc), Saure Nierchen
Paniertes Gehirn


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Surströmming, Trockenfisch, Pansen, Hirn, Avocado, Grünkohl, Rosenkohl, grüne Bohnen, Brokkoli, Oliven, Graupen

Denke das reicht für´s Erste, mir fällt da aber bestimmt noch was ein.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Goldbrand.


----------



## zandertex (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

esst mal ne woche nichts,dann geht euch alles durch den hals.
alles weicheier!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

hehehe - da brauch ich keine Woche zu - bisschen Unterzucker reicht...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Kreuzkümmel


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt DEN HIER
> Ich habe mich da noch nicht ran getraut. Den gibt es bei uns in der Ecke HIER zu kaufen
> Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht



DEN hatte ich neulich. Sieht in echt aber eher unspektakulär aus, und schmeckt auch so. Nur nicht nach Käse...

Aber ich kann jetzt mitreden... #h

Gruß

Holger


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



zandertex schrieb:


> esst mal ne woche nichts,dann geht euch alles durch den hals.
> alles weicheier!



Nööööö......also eh ich z.B.Gehirn oder Kapern essen, würde ich lieber meinen Hunger mit Wasser stillen.
Bääääähääääää
Da schmeckt sicherlich noch Giersch besser. Wers nicht kennt, ist ein übles Unkraut, welches man nur durch aufessen oder Glyphosat vernichten kann

Ach was freue ich mich auf morgen. Da gibts Spanferkel überm offenen Feuer und Pizza ausm Steinofen. Wird ein geiler Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> DEN hatte ich neulich. Sieht in echt aber eher unspektakulär aus, und schmeckt auch so. Nur nicht nach Käse...
> 
> Aber ich kann jetzt mitreden... #h
> 
> ...



Ich werde den auch probieren.......versprochen. Unspektakulär ja, aber die Bilder im Kopf. 
Aber was soll passieren :g


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Hallo

Ich durfte schon mal eine Woche nichts Essen und 4 Tage nichts Trinken.:c

Kamillen Tee war da, wie der süßeste Nektar.:l
Haferschleim besser als jeder Braten.


Wo ich stiften gehe sind  Kutteln, Hirn, Mils, Lunge,Nieren und Euter.


----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Als ehemaliger Landschafts Gärtner,hab ich meine Arbeit immer mit nach Hause genommen....
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...und-wuerzen/&usg=AOvVaw31X4W_8n6Z0nEVIeGoGRL4


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt DEN HIER
> Ich habe mich da noch nicht ran getraut. Den gibt es bei uns in der Ecke HIER zu kaufen
> Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht



Nee, ich glaube er meint den hier.

 Bekannter hatte mal aus Frankreich einen Schafsweichkäse mit dünnen, weißen Milcheiweißwürmer mitgebracht. Keine Ahnung wie der heißt, der hat wirklich unangenehm gerochen.


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Also ich bin auch neugierig auf den Milbenkäse. Neugieriger als auf Harzer, für den ich echt nicht Manns genug bin.

 Sind ja im Grunde auch nur Mini-Scampis, und leben statt im Meer im Käse. Und alles was Fühler, Zangen, Schalen, Panzer und/oder Saugnäpfe hat ist per se köstlich!


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



phirania schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Landschafts Gärtner,hab ich meine Arbeit immer mit nach Hause genommen....
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...und-wuerzen/&usg=AOvVaw31X4W_8n6Z0nEVIeGoGRL4



Ich habe das echt probiert, nach dem Motto.....kann ich Dich nicht bezwingen, esse ich Dich auf. Das Zeug schmeckt irgendwie nicht. Also zumindest mir nicht.

Man sagt ja, durch das Grün hat er Kraft, wie beim Bambus......doch bei diesem setze ich persönlich auf Rhizomsperre oder Grabenmethode


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaube er meint den hier.





> Da die Larven dieser Art teilweise gegenüber Magensäure resistent sind, können diese über den Käse in den menschlichen Verdauungstrakt gelangen und dort eine Myiasis verursachen.



Nöööö danke...sowas will ich nicht essen. Aber den Milbenkäse, den probiere ich


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr immer mit dem Harzer habt, der ist doch wirklich kein "gaacher" Käs.


----------



## Tommes63 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Goldbrand.


Ach komm, gegen den Blauen Würger war das doch der reinste Hochgenuss.:q 
Für alle die das aus DDR Zeiten nicht kennen, es war ein Klarer, die Flasche hatte ein blaues Etikett. Daher der Name und er hat selbigem alle Ehre gemacht.

Was Essen angeht, Innereien geht garnicht, außer Leber (lecker).


----------



## angler1996 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

QUOTE=honeybee;4759285]Nöööö danke...sowas will ich nicht essen. Aber den Milbenkäse, den probiere ich[/QUOTE]


 mach das, ist nicht schlimm und durchaus genießbar,
genauso wie Mehlwürmer in Schokomantel mit Chili
( geschmacklich anders)
knackt kurz und gut ist

was ich nicht esse 
Schnitzel oder so mit Fettrand, bekomme Brechxxx, son Glibberfett
süße Nudeln, habe so schon Nudelfrust- schmeckt ohne Zutat nach nix und dann noch süß


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr immer mit dem Harzer habt, der ist doch wirklich kein "gaacher" Käs.



Harzer ist lecker.....
Noch leckerererererer wird er.....schön in Öl einlegen mit paar frischen Kräutern und viiiiiiiel Knobi 

Und was auch lecker ist....Romadur und Limburger. Und dann müsst ihr den mal räuchern.....eine absolute Delikatesse


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Kutteln und Sülze, bähhh.


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

fast alles, was thomas in lieblingsessen gepostet hat 

:vik::vik::vik:

dazu milchreis, buchstabensuppe u.ä.
und besonders vollkornkuchen und
lauchmöhrenreis ob bio oder nicht
und mein kindheitstrauma: brotsuppe


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und was auch lecker ist....Romadur und Limburger. Und dann müsst ihr den mal räuchern.....eine absolute Delikatesse



Dazu müsste man erst mal einen bekommen, der was kann. Ist doch mittlerweile auch nur noch so eine "unnheimlisch leischt und kremisch" Pampe. Die zwar irgendwann weich und schmierige wird, aber nie richtig reif.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Beim blauen Würger,m wusste man wenigstens weshalb man im Anschluß den Blindenhund brauchte.  Wer das Zeug soff, brauchte sich wegen einer Bakteriellen Verseuchung keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich habe einmal "Goldkrone" probiert. Das ist eindeutig das schlimmste Verbrechen des Sozialismus an der Menscheit! #h


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Wilthener?


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



banzinator schrieb:


> Hat hier noch keiner Brokkoli genannt.
> Widerlich.


Doch, hier.


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal "Goldkrone" probiert. Das ist eindeutig das schlimmste Verbrechen des Sozialismus an der Menscheit! #h





Jose schrieb:


> Wilthener?



So eine Plörre halt ... Branntweinlikör aus nicht natürlichen, aber volkseigenen Stoffen ... Brechreiz in Flaschen eben.


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

mann kann alles trinken, erst schnell dann entspannter, hängt von den drehungen ab.

bisse verzärtelt, Andal? :g

der sozialismus siecht, wir siechen mit...


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Bei einigen Drinks würgt es mich schon, wenn ich sie nur rieche, wie beim Leberkleister, oder Ouzo & Co. und bei anderen kommt der Brechreiz kurz vor dem Knorpel. Es gibt so viele gut Sachen, dass man sich wirklich nicht alles antun muss. Außer man braucht das Drehmoment auf jeden Fall, aber dann isses auch schon Wurscht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Doch gerade etwas eingefallen, was garnicht geht: 
Putengeschnetzeltes Bombay. 
Gabs damals immer im Internat, ganz grausig mit diesem komischen Obst Frucht Cocktail aus der Dose.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Nanana. Der Wilthener, wurde auch zu Ostzeiten und bis heute aus Weinen gebrannt. Es gab nur eben nicht immer guten Wein dafür. Scheinbar haben die aber vom schlechten Wein noch soviel im Keller, das die bis heute davon zehren können.  Dann hättet ihr mal den Holzschnaps oder den Bergmannsschnaps , genannt Kumpeltot, trinken müssen. 
Aber auch im Westen gibt es bis heute Zeug, das man eher als klassisches Desinfektionsmittel statt als trinkbarer Alkohol zu bezeichnen hat. Underberg und Fernet Branca zum Beispiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Doch gerade etwas eingefallen, was garnicht geht:
> Putengeschnetzeltes Bombay.
> Gabs damals immer im Internat, ganz grausig mit diesem komischen Obst Frucht Cocktail aus der Dose.



:q:q:q:q

Der Kohldampf treibst rein, würd ich als essen im Gegensatz zur rage hier - aber ne kulinarische Erleuchtung isses sicher nicht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Veganes Low Carb (ploppte bei meiner Medienbeobachtung hoch, würg..........)

https://www.bildderfrau.de/diaet-ernaehrung/diaet-ernaehrung/article212551521/Low-Carb-vegan.html


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Wenn man das selbst zubereitet schmeckts bestimmt besser. Internatfraß glänzt meist auch nicht mit Qualität.


----------



## Schleppfi (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Kutteln, Kohlrabi, Harzer alles was nach Anis riecht/schmeckt geht mal garnet. Austern hab ich noch nie probiert, will ich auch gar nicht, sieht wie glibberige Rotze aus


----------



## Nordan (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaube er meint den hier.
> 
> Bekannter hatte mal aus Frankreich einen Schafsweichkäse mit dünnen, weißen Milcheiweißwürmer mitgebracht. Keine Ahnung wie der heißt, der hat wirklich unangenehm gerochen.



Jup, genau den Käse.
Ekelt es mich schon seit Jahren vor. Allein die Vorstellung!!!|bigeyes


----------



## Stulle (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Durian, in Asien die Königin der Früchte, in Deutschland als stinkfruch bekannt. Wohlmeinende Beschreibungen sprechen von Zwiebel und Vanille Aroma. 

Ich ehr von harzer Käse der Wochen in der Sonne gelegen hat. Dazu noch eine schleimige Konsistenz mit langen Fasern.


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Veganes Low Carb (ploppte bei meiner Medienbeobachtung hoch, würg..........)
> 
> https://www.bildderfrau.de/diaet-ernaehrung/diaet-ernaehrung/article212551521/Low-Carb-vegan.html


Danke Thomas, jetzt haste mir den Tag versaut,...


----------



## yukonjack (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Steckrübensuppe


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Steckrübensuppe



sagt der name ja schon


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaube er meint den hier.



Das wäre doch DER Barbenköder schlechthin. Käse mit eingebautem Lebendanteil


----------



## Warti (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Rote Beete,Kälberzähne, (weiße Bohnen) Milchreis. Da kriege ich ne Geflügelhautentzündung,bääääh. Einbrock mit Muckefuck findsch dagegen legger,man kann ja nicht alles zu Fifu verarbeiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Durian, in Asien die Königin der Früchte, in Deutschland als stinkfruch bekannt. Wohlmeinende Beschreibungen sprechen von Zwiebel und Vanille Aroma.
> 
> Ich ehr von harzer Käse der Wochen in der Sonne gelegen hat. Dazu noch eine schleimige Konsistenz mit langen Fasern.



Die Durian  kenne ich nur als Frostware, da ist der Geruch von Käse, ja sogar Buttersäure. Aber der Geschmack ist Nuss ig,  fruchtig und von cremiger Konsistenz.

Muss man nicht jeden tag haben ist aber nicht schlecht.
Was ich gar nicht mochte sind Gerichte, die mit einer dunklen Einbrenne hergestellt werden. Aber selbst die würde ich mal probieren, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.


----------



## Beppo (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ihr seid alles Weicheier..bei uns wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## Greinersepp (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Chinesisch (Geschnetzeltes) geht gar nicht, roch nach Pferdepisse. 2 mal probiert, nie mehr.


----------



## junglist1 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Innereien, Kalamaris-Tintenfischringe oder wie immer die heißen, Senfeier und Schwärchen.


----------



## oberfranke (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Gut es gibt schon Gerichte die nicht meine Favorit sind, wie vegane Sachen  allgemein und so neumodisches Zeugs. 
Was aber überhaupt nicht geht sind kleine Portionen.
Ich bin Oberfranke- da liegt was ordentliches auf dem Teller. 
Wegen ner Miniportion nen ganzen Teller "einsäuen" (fränkischer Begriff für schmutzig machen) geht mal garnicht.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmu7bHj81WI


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ihr seid alles Weicheier..bei uns wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt.



Hallo,

da bin ich voll bei Dir - und was auf den Tisch kommt, bestimme ich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ihr seid alles Weicheier..bei uns wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt.



Nicht Weichei- Schlau!!:vik:
....warum sollt ich was essen, was mir nicht schmeckt?!?|kopfkrat
Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin...|rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Fetten Aal, modrige Fische, Trockenfisch, Salzhering, Hecht und bis auf  geräuchert oder gebeizt auch Lachs.
 Spinnen und Schlangen habe ich noch nicht probiert..sollen aber gut sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Spinnen weiss ich nicht, Schlangen und Blindscheichen kann man gut essen (>>Jugend).


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ihr seid alles Weicheier..bei uns wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt.



 Keine Allergiker im Umfeld?
 Oft ist es ja so das man etwas nicht essen mag weil....


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spinnen weiss ich nicht, Schlangen und Blindscheichen kann man gut essen (>>Jugend).


 
 Dein Berufsweg war da ja schon fast vorgegeben.....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Igel, Lehmpackung - wir habe Huck Finn hoch und runter probiert )


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ihr seid alles Weicheier..bei uns wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt.



Na dann man los............

http://www.erdbeerlounge.de/rezepte/magazin/news-trends/body-sushi-essen-von-nackten-frauenkoerpern/

.............|supergri


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ihr seid alles Weicheier..bei uns wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt.




wahrscheinlich muss mensch an diesem segensreichen tisch auch sitzen " bis alles aufgegessen ist".

brauchst mich nicht an deinen tisch einladen, eher ess ich nur noch schbädsle :m


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Alles was nicht getötet werden musste, sondern nur geerntet, fällt bei mir nicht unter  Nahrung sondern unter bestenfalls esbare beilage. Und selbst die kann wegbleiben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

rohe Austern gehen gar nicht.
Kutteln, Pansen, Därme sind Hundefutter !
Soja schon aus Protest nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Soja schon aus Protest nicht


#6#6#6#6#6
Dabei!!!


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Goldbrand.



Ich hab am Anfang des Threads angefangen zu lesen und dachte ich bin ein harter Hund der alles verträgt und hier sind nur Mädchen unterwegs.
Dann kam der Riese und hat mir die Augen geöffnet...
Schlechter Fusel ist wirklich etwas womit man mich jagen kann.
Goldbrand, Ja-Korn, Jelzin-Vodka, Feigling, Saurer Apfel und Bacardi (+ alle seine Verschnitte, besonders mit Säften und Cola) ...|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:
Da läufts mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.

Beim Essen hängt alles vom Koch ab - grundsätzlich bin ich da erstmal offen für alles.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Stockfisch geht auch nicht.
Därme. Mir hat mal ein Bulgare marinierte und gegrillte Schweinedärme serviert, boarr Leute, allein schon bei dem Gedanken werde ich schon wieder grün im Gesicht


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Steckerlfisch direkt am Wasser ist doch wohl mit die beste Möglichkeit unser Hobby zu zelebrieren!
Ich bin Schockiert! |bigeyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Daci, Stockfisch, nicht Steckerlfisch
also der getrocknete Dorsch aus Norwegen


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Na dann man los............
> 
> http://www.erdbeerlounge.de/rezepte/magazin/news-trends/body-sushi-essen-von-nackten-frauenkoerpern/
> 
> .............|supergri



Sieht doch leger aus?


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Booaah,
die Alte wäre mir roh lieber, als ´nen 5* Essen gekocht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

die ist doch eher Naschwerk als ein richtiges Essen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

liabr en gscheide Roschbrodah!!


----------



## Kotzi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Stockfisch = Klippfisch = Trockenfisch =  Bacalhau

Nicht auf stecken gegrillter Fisch


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

@Daci,  Bacardi Negra kann man doch auch Pur gut trinken. Ich komme an den Havana Club nicht ran.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Wieso ist dat Mädel in Eingefolt? Immer diese unnötigen verpackungen.


----------



## Kotzi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Das ist für den Fetisch-Kick und Substitution der Soyasauce durch Schweißsalzung


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Achso.


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Daci, Stockfisch, nicht Steckerlfisch
> also der getrocknete Dorsch aus Norwegen


Ahhh ... sorry - da stand ich wohl aufm Schlauch.



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @Daci,  Bacardi Negra kann man doch auch Pur gut trinken. Ich komme an den Havana Club nicht ran.


Sorry - ich bin großer Rum-Freund, aber bei Bacardi kräuseln sich mir die Zehennägel. Zu viele Jugenderlebnisse mit dem Fusel gehabt - da werd ich auch den Negra wahrscheinlich nie anrühren.
Komischerweise geht der Havanna (der 7 Jährige) als Daiquiri bei mir als einer der wenige Cocktails überhaupt durch #c
Essen und Trinken ist halt Kopfsache.
#h


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Kennst du den  Brugal Aneo?  Schmeckt die ersten zwei/drei Gläser sehr streng und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aaaaaaber dann extrem lecker. Der hat einen leicht Erdig/modrigen Geschmack.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Essen und Trinken ist halt Kopfsache.
> #h


WOW!!
So ist das wirklich!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WOW!!
> So ist das wirklich!!



Es gibt zwei Dinge, die einen erwachsenen Mann auf der Stelle in die Knie zwingen:  Man tritt ihm in die Eier.#d#d  Man hält ihm eine frisch geöffnete Dose Surströmming unter die Nase. Der Geruch ist infernalisch. So merkwürdig faulig-süßlich stelle ich mir die Luft in der Pathologie vor. 

;-)))


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Kennst du den  Brugal Aneo?  Schmeckt die ersten zwei/drei Gläser sehr streng und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aaaaaaber dann extrem lecker. Der hat einen leicht Erdig/modrigen Geschmack.


Bisher noch nicht - werd ich aber mal probieren!
Frau sacht grad es wär kein Platz mehr im Schrank. So ein Quatsch. Da unten seh ich doch noch ein Plätzchen in der Rumabteilung 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WOW!!
> So ist das wirklich!!


Jo - und für richtig gute Küchenerlebnisse muss der Kopp mMn auch frei sein, da muss man soch schon drauf einlassen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jo - und für richtig gute Küchenerlebnisse muss der Kopp mMn auch frei sein, da muss man soch schon drauf einlassen können.


#6#6#6


----------



## DrDosenbier (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Morgen...

 Eigentlich wird alles genießbare zumindest probiert. Was momentan aber gar nicht geht, egal in welcher Form, ist Süßkartoffel! 

 Die üblichen Verdächtigen; Innereien, Rosenkohl u.s.w. sind eher Favoriten bei mir. 

 Was mal richtig eklig war; selbstgemachter Met. Hatte aus Gag mal Turbohefe genommen.  Am Ende war der Gärbehälter zur 2/3 mit Hefe gefüllt, dass Zeug hatte gute 16 - 18% und gerochen wie Vaddis Füße!


----------



## Onkelfester (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Bei mir sind es erstaunlicherweise nur rohe Tomaten, die gar nicht gehen. Ansonsten habe ich keinerlei Berührungsängste und probiere alles mal. Natürlich gibt es Dinge, die ich nicht unbedingt selbst machen oder bestellen würde...
Ich erinnere mich, dass ich als Jugendlicher mal eine Woche nach England verschickt war. Ich war da in einer Gastfamilie untergebracht und die haben typisch englisches Futter gemacht.
Nach einer Woche Porrigde und Hackfleisch im Blätterteig, gab es am letzten Tag einen herrlich duftenden Rehrücken.
Die Gastmutter ging dann nochmal in die Küche und kam mit einer Porzellankanne zurück. Aus der goss sie dann türkis eingefärbte Pfefferminzsosse über den gesamten Rehrücken.
Ein Geschmackserlebnis, dass ich nicht unbedingt wiederholen muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

das zweite oder dritte Mal mit den rohen Tomaten hier...

Wundert mich echt, selbst in 30 Jahren Gastronomie mit allen (un)möglichen Wünschen kam noch nie einer mit "ich will keine rohen Tomaten, mag ich nicht".

Man lernt halt nie aus!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das zweite oder dritte Mal mit den rohen Tomaten hier...
> 
> Wundert mich echt, selbst in 30 Jahren Gastronomie mit allen (un)möglichen Wünschen kam noch nie einer mit "ich will keine rohen Tomaten, mag ich nicht".
> 
> Man lernt halt nie aus!




Hallo,

bei den geschmacklosen Holland-Tomaten kann ich das nachempfinden, weil die roh ganz einfach nach nichts schmecken. Aber eine gute alte Freiland-Sorte, roh immer wieder, denn die haben noch einen eigenen Geschmack.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Grießbrei und so Zeugs. Das ging bei meiner Ex auch mal durchs Fenster zum Glück war dies offen.


----------



## DrDosenbier (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das zweite oder dritte Mal mit den rohen Tomaten hier...
> 
> Wundert mich echt, selbst in 30 Jahren Gastronomie mit allen (un)möglichen Wünschen kam noch nie einer mit "ich will keine rohen Tomaten, mag ich nicht".
> 
> Man lernt halt nie aus!



Ich hab drei Schwestern und keinen Schwager der rohe Tomaten ist. Auch irgendwie verrückt!


----------



## hecht99 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Bei mir sind es 3 Sachen: rohe Tomaten (geht fast schon bis zu Brechreiz), Senf und Blumenkohl


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Milchreis #d|uhoh:|abgelehn


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

rohe Tomaten musst auch wirklich nicht haben, außer aufm Bruschetta, aber auch da sind sie leicht angewärmt wesentlich besser.


----------



## bombe20 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

innereien, sülze, ziege, schaf/hammel, milchreis, grießbrei, puddingsuppe, stinker- und schimmelkäse, knorpeliges und zu fettiges fleisch. insekten, lurche und kriechtiere würde ich wahrscheinlich auch verschmähen, kam aber bisher auch noch nicht in die verlegenheit probieren zu müssen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Das mit den Tomaten kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen...

 Bei mir sinds gekochte Möhren. Roh ist alles gut, aber gekocht mag ich die nicht so. Wobei mir die schon durch den Hals rutschen, nur nicht so geölt wie andere Nahrungsmittel.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Es gibt viele Dinge die ich nicht (gerne) mag.
Aber es gibt eine Sache, die eine absolute Totsünde bei mir wäre. Und das ist Majo. Das ist mein Kryptonit. 
Hat auch nichts mit "schmeckt mir nicht" zu tun. Wenn ich das auf die Zunge bekomme, fällt mein Gesicht zusammen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich dachte immer vom Majo quillen Gesichter auf#c


----------



## Justsu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ist ja wirklich faszinierend was man alles nicht mögen kann!|uhoh: 

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass der größte Teil aber psychisch bedingt ist - Überflussgesellschaft ohé! 

Auch interessant finde ich, dass es hier wesentlich leidschaftlicher als im "Lieblingsessen-Thread" zugeht - oder täusche ich mich da?

Und ist das eine weitere Ausdrucksform des Mäkel/Mecker-Deutschen, oder ist das in anderen Ländern auch so verbreitet?

Und noch zu mir: Ich mag generell erstmal alles, Bananen esse ich nicht freiwillig, aber wenn's sein muss, sterbe ich davon auch nicht!

Nur Surströmming muss ich jetzt wirklich nicht unbedingt noch ein zweites Mal haben

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Justsu schrieb:


> [...]
> Nur Surströmming muss ich jetzt wirklich nicht unbedingt noch ein zweites Mal haben
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Aaaach - mit den richtigen Leuten, vieeeeel rohen Zwiebeln und noch viel mehr Aquavit geht das doch


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

nehme Aquavit und Zwiebeln (notfalls roh am Stück) - verzichte auf Surströmming


----------



## Justsu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aaaach - mit den richtigen Leuten, vieeeeel rohen Zwiebeln und noch viel mehr Aquavit geht das doch



Okay, ich stelle fest: Bei meiner Surströmmingverkostung war ich mit den falschen Leuten zusammen (Familie) und dazu noch nüchtern...

In Partystimmung mit ein paar Atü auf'm Kessel sieht vieles ja meist ganz anders aus!:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Vieles kommt dann aber auch noch schneller wieder raus


----------



## Justsu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ach ja, da fällt mir noch was ein: 

"Fante Kenkey" in Ghana! 

DAS war wirklich das absolut furchtbarste was ich jemals, jemals, jemals gegessen haben! 

Dabei kann ich wegen nur einmaliger Verkostung nicht sagen, ob das Zeug immer so schmeckt, oder ob ich nur an einen außergewöhnlich schlechten Koch geraten bin, oder ob mich jemand vergiften wollte!|bigeyes

Der "normale" Kenkey, den ich dort häufiger probiert habe war gar nicht schlecht, aber das Zeug ging gar nicht...

Das schmeckte, als ob das über einem Feuer aus Treckerreifen, mit Altöl angezündet und mit Mottenkugeln aromatisiert, geräuchert wurde! 

Ich habe mit Mühe und Not zwei, drei Bissen herunter bekommen, nur weil ich nicht unhöflich sein wollte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

erklär mal bitte, dass ich nicht googlen muss, was das ist.

Dannngggeee


----------



## PAFischer (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich bin ja jemand der alles zumindest einmal probieren will, bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde.

Drei Dinge haben es da auf die No-Go Liste geschafft.

ganz oben auf der Liste Avocado, dicht gefolgt von Kuheuterschnitzel, und Yamswurzeln.

Surströmming wollte ich einmal probieren, kam aber gar nicht so weit. Dose im Freien unter Wasser und mit Handschuhen geöffnet ergab einen sofortigen Brechreiz. Der Eimer wurde anschließend mit entsorgt.

Ansonsten bin ich ziemlich schmerzbefreit und esse so ziemlich alles.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Kuheuterschnitzel.


cool, kannt ich auch nicht nicht ;-))

Würd ich jederzeit essen..


----------



## Justsu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> erklär mal bitte, dass ich nicht googlen muss, was das ist.
> 
> Dannngggeee



Also Kenkey sind so Klöße aus leicht gesäuertem Mais- und/oder Yamsmehl - die in einem Bananenblatt gedämpft werden.
Also ein bisschen wie nen Kartoffelkloß nur halt leicht säuerlich und etwas klietschiger...

Das "Fante Kenkey" wurde uns als regionale Spezialität angepriesen - waren auch so Klöße nur mit dem entsprechend beschriebenen Geschmack... keine Ahnung, was die damit gemacht haben!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Kamel kann ich nicht mal richen. War lange als Berufskraftfahrer unterwegs und bei den Saudis einmal probiert aber nie wieder.


----------



## PAFischer (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cool, kannt ich auch nicht nicht ;-))
> 
> Würd ich jederzeit essen..



Dann wünsch Ich Dir ganz starke Nerven, besser einen starken Magen. Geschmack, Konsistenz.....alles daran ist einfach ekelhaft und das sagt jemand der auch gerne Innereien vom Schaf ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

ok, jetzt werd ich neugierig. Wo kriegt man sowas überhaupt?


----------



## PAFischer (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Direkt bei Schlachthaus, oder wenn es bei Euch in der Nähe Hofschlachtung gibt, dann direkt beim Bauern. Ich habs in Österreich probieren dürfen, mich grausts noch immer. Da half nur hochprozentiges.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

grins - gibt Schlimmeres als Schnappes nachm Essen - Grund findet sich immer, und wenns das schlechte Essen wär ;-)


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Kamel kann ich nicht mal richen. War lange als Berufskraftfahrer unterwegs und bei den Saudis einmal probiert aber nie wieder.



Kamel habe ich mal im Hohen Atlas Gebirge probiert. Schön geschmort so á la Berber Sauerbraten. Das würde ich im gleichen Gericht jedem Rindfleisch vorziehen. Das war richtig gut. Aber vielleicht haben die Berber auch die zarteren Modell am Start, wie die Saudis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

weichgeritten im Dauereinsatz und nicht nur zeitweise zu Rennen eingesetzt mit den kleinen Jockey-Robotern ;-))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Hoden


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Country (Texas) Oysters - sind geil


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> weichgeritten im Dauereinsatz und nicht nur zeitweise zu Rennen eingesetzt mit den kleinen Jockey-Robotern ;-))



Zäh war es genau so wenig, wie es nicht fettig war. Langfaserig, aber gut zu essen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Andal schrieb:


> Zäh war es genau so wenig, wie es nicht fettig war. Langfaserig, aber gut zu essen.



Das Diing war wahrscheinlich noch aus de mGarten Eden so zäh wie das war aber auch tranig ohne Ende.

Ob durchgeritten, wenn wirklich aus Eden dann bestimmt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Surströmming wollte ich einmal probieren, kam aber gar nicht so weit. Dose im Freien unter Wasser und mit Handschuhen geöffnet ergab einen sofortigen Brechreiz. Der Eimer wurde anschließend mit entsorgt.


Das fehlt mir auch noch auf der Liste.
Irgendwann werde ich mir da mal eine Dose besorgen und diese ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken probieren 

Letztens hatte ich aus dem Supermark in Holland mal Gehackballen mitgenommen. Eigentlich etwas, was man nicht verkehrt machen kann. Die hatten aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Die schmeckten als hätte man Plastik komprimiert und ein Rudel abgelaufener After-Eight und Anis-Steine dort drauf ejakulieren lassen. Selten so etwas widerliches probiert. Ging bei allen direkt in den Müll, ohne zu Ende gekaut zu haben.


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das fehlt mir auch noch auf der Liste.
> Irgendwann werde ich mir da mal eine Dose besorgen und diese ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken probieren



Das glaube ich nicht ! Da wird Dir noch etwas ganz anderes zucken als nur die Wimpern. |supergri


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Hicks ,sprach der Surströmming,
da bin ich wieder 
und hab noch etwas schönes mitgebracht. 

Schade,kann den Kotxsmiley nicht finden.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht ! Da wird Dir noch etwas ganz anderes zucken als nur die Wimpern. |supergri



erzähl ....
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Gut gewässert und mit viel Zwiebeln auf einem Butterbrot ist der Surströming doch ganz gut. Der ist auch was zum essen und nicht zum nicht zum schnupfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

da hängt einer den Harten raus...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Gar nicht. Aber meisten stellen sich einfach an und stecken den Zinken in die frisch geöffnete Dose... man frisst ja auch kein Hendl roh aus der Plastiktüte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



> man frisst ja auch kein Hendl roh aus der Plastiktüte!


wenns lange genug in der Sonne gegart hätte ;-)))


----------



## Seifert (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Andal schrieb:


> Gut gewässert und mit viel Zwiebeln auf einem Butterbrot ist der Surströming doch ganz gut. Der ist auch was zum essen und nicht zum nicht zum schnupfen.



Wenn Dich die Pulle Wodka vorab nicht auffe Bretter haut,dann haste Recht!


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Puh, schwierig, grundsätlich probiere ich erstmal alles, Genauso esse ich auch fast alles. Mir fällt jetzt nichts ein, was ich nicht mag. #c Da muss ich jetzt wohl mal länger darüber nachdenken. |kopfkrat



So geht es mir auch


----------



## DrDosenbier (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenns lange genug in der Sonne gegart hätte ;-)))



Bähhh, da hatte ich mal ein widerliches Erlebnis. An einem echt heißen Tag war ich in Kreuzberg bei Plus (heute Netto). Zwei Mann vor mir an der Kasse hatte einer ein Hähnchen aus der Frischetheke auf dem Band. Als ich auf den Parkplatz kam, saß er in seinem Auto und säbelte an dem rohen Teil rum und pfiff sich das ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Mahlzeit ....
brrrrr.. un das vorm Frühstück.

DAS gehört nun definitiv zu dem, was ich NICHT essen würde..


----------



## wusel345 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Alles was mit Innereien zu tun hat.


----------



## JimiG (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Tomaten und deren Saft. Das wurde mir als Kind einmal versucht in der Reha gewaltsam einzuflößen, danach nie wieder denn das was drin war war noch schneller wieder draußen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Vor allem Geflügel roh essen, sehr schlau#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Tomaten enthalten sehr viel Histamin und können somit allergische Reaktionen auslösen.

Manchmal ist der Körper pfiffiger als man glaubt.


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich dachte bisher, dass Tomaten selbst kein Histamin enthalten, aber die Wirkung von Histamin aus anderen Lebensmitteln sehr verstärken ... !?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Und ich hab bisher immer nur gehört "Tomaten sind gesund, Tomaten sind gesund"...

 Hatte noch keine Probleme, auch nach langjährigem Verzehr von Tomaten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher, dass Tomaten selbst kein Histamin enthalten, aber die Wirkung von Histamin aus anderen Lebensmitteln sehr verstärken ... !?



Das kann sein, habe nur im Hinterkopf das rohe Tomaten nicht vertragen werden,  hingegen verarbeitete schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

In den grünen Stellen von Tomaten und Kartoffeln ist das Gift Solanin enthalten, vom Histamin weiss ich nix..


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Tomaten sind Histaminliberatoren...

https://www.google.de/search?q=toma....69i57j0l5.26045j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

na guck, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Gut, dann bin ich schonmal nicht HIT


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht ! Da wird Dir noch etwas ganz anderes zucken als nur die Wimpern. |supergri


Ich besorge mir jetzt eine Dose für den nächsten Ansitz.
Beim Ansitz hat man ja auch mal hunger und die Kamera ist auch immer dabei


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

DAS Video, wenn DU die Dose aufmachst, das will ich aber sehen - UNGESCHNITTEN!!!!
;-))))))


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich besorge mir jetzt eine Dose für den nächsten Ansitz.
> Beim Ansitz hat man ja auch mal hunger und die Kamera ist auch immer dabei





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAS Video, wenn DU die Dose aufmachst, das will ich aber sehen - UNGESCHNITTEN!!!!*
> ;-))))))



@ Dennis 

Yoh !!! 
Wenn Du das Ding durchziehst, schick mich PN mit Deiner Adresse und ick spendiere Dir 'n Pülleken Fusel zum nachspülen.  Versprochen ! :m


----------



## jaunty_irl (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Gemüselasagne, gekochter fenchel und dosengerichte rühr ich auch nicht an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> @ Dennis
> 
> Yoh !!!
> Wenn Du das Ding durchziehst, schick mich PN mit Deiner Adresse und ick spendiere Dir 'n Pülleken Fusel zum nachspülen.  Versprochen ! :m



Schnappes erst NACH Video einstellen schicken ;.)


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Besser - Essacher Luft zum nachspülen :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

*Danziger Goldwasser*


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

*Schnepfendreck

*habe ich in einem ca. 100 Jahre altem Kochbuch gelesen:
_Die *Nicht gereinigten Eingeweide*  der Schnepfen ohne den Magen werden mit zwei Schalotten, einer Zwiebel  und etwas Petersilie fein zusammmengewiegt, mit einem Stückchen  geschabten Speck in einer Omlettepfanne geröstet, mit Salz und Pfeffer  bestreut, etwas Rotwein dazugegossen, ein Eßlöffel voll Semmelbrösel  dazugeggeben, nochmals aufgekocht und dann zum Erkalten gestellt. Nach  dem Erkalten wird dies mit einem rohen Eidotter, dem noch nötigen Salz  und Pfeffer und etwas Muskatnuß verrührt und auf kleine in Butter  geröstete Brotherzchen schön aufgestrichen.

_


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Das soll früher ein leckrrbissen gewesen sein.
Es sollen aber auch viele fälschungen serviert worden sein, zb. Grobe leberwurst auf ähnliche weise zubereitet


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Vielleicht gabs früher deshalb Pest und Kolera


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Na das wurde bis in die 60er Jahre noch zubereitet. Da waren in Deutschland Pest und Cholera schon Geschichte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Na das wurde bis in die 60er Jahre noch zubereitet. Da waren in Deutschland Pest und Cholera schon Geschichte.


und dann kam nobbi ,  in die 60er;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Mein Schwiegervater, Rip, hat das noch serviert bekommen. Er  meinte, wenn man nicht weiß was es ist, sei es gar nicht schlecht gewesen !


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und dann kam nobbi ,  in die 60er;-))



ABBA ohne Pest und Cholera:q:q:m.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

koelsch. alt aber auch nicht.


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> *Schnepfendreck
> 
> *


Also, im Grunde ist doch dieser ultrahippe Lemurenköttel Kaffee doch gar nicht soweit davon entfernt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> *Schnepfendreck
> ... ...*_und auf kleine in Butter  geröstete Brotherzchen schön aufgestrichen._


Das Auge isst bekanntlich mit!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

ich hab Dosen u. Tütenallergie


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Inhalt oder das drumrum?? 

Wie Hägar der Wikinger, als er das erste Mal Austern aß:
"Tolle Sache, aussen so knusprig und innen schön weich und salzig"

;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

das einzige, wo Dosen erlaubt sind, dass sind Tomaten


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Zwiebelsuppe, Teewurst, Apfelsaft, Pfeffi und Austern - alles was schonmal nach draußen wanderte und dem nun kein Einlass mehr gewährt wird. 

Ansonsten Kutteln, Flecke und Rübensuppe - den Mist, den Schul- und Ferienlagerküche reichlich auf den Tisch brachten...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> @ Dennis
> 
> Yoh !!!
> Wenn Du das Ding durchziehst, schick mich PN mit Deiner Adresse und ick spendiere Dir 'n Pülleken Fusel zum nachspülen.  Versprochen ! :m


Ich nehme dich beim Wort.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Besser - Essacher Luft zum nachspülen :m


Ey, ich bin Emsländer, da ist man einiges gewöhnt :g
Das Zeug habe ich auch schon getrunken, dachte nur bis heute das es Elsasser Luft heißt. Gut zu wissen. 
Damals auf Silvester haben wir alle einen bekommen, natürlich hacke dicht. 5 Minuten später habe ich den nächsten getrunken... ich hatte den ersten bis dahin vergessen. Danach konnte ich mich erinnern #c


----------



## Franky (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich empfehle diesen hier:
http://shop.wetterauer-obstbrennere...e-0-7l.html&XTCsid=0fns578cqtg5f01qqv6agvbge0
:m


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Surström würde ich tatsächlich auch mal "versuchen" zu probieren.

Genau wie *Hárkal*!

Was bei mir nicht geht ist Tofu....


----------



## Justsu (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Surström würde ich tatsächlich auch mal "versuchen" zu probieren.
> 
> Genau wie *Hárkal*!
> 
> Was bei mir nicht geht ist Tofu....



Ganz ehrlich? 
Wenn Tofu bei Dir nicht geht, vergiss Surstömming!

Tofu höre ich auch immer wieder und kann mir das immer nicht vorstellen! Mal abgesehen von verschiedenen Tofu "Qualitäten", gibt ungefähr 1 Milliarde unterschiedliche Zubereitungsvarianten von Tofu und dabei hat Tofu keinen besonders starken Eigengeschmack... das einer Person das ALLES nicht schmeckt, kann ich mir schlicht weg nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich empfehle diesen hier:
> http://shop.wetterauer-obstbrennere...e-0-7l.html&XTCsid=0fns578cqtg5f01qqv6agvbge0
> :m



Lieber etwas südlicher ... vom Allerfeinsten! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

7 Destillen am Ort - brauch nich auswärts kaufen )


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das einzige, wo Dosen erlaubt sind, dass sind Tomaten



und Bier, weil Dosenbier macht schlau...........


----------



## Franky (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

|kopfkrat und ich dachte, Dosenbier macht sexy" |sagnix


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Doesenfleisch aus bzw restsränden. Nicht lecker aber macht satt!


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Franky schrieb:


> |kopfkrat und ich dachte, Dosenbier macht sexy" |sagnix


Ich bin schlau und sexy, also passt |supergri|supergri:q


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin schlau und sexy, also passt |supergri|supergri:q



 Ob das noch durch den Hals geht:q|wavey::m:m
ich leiste schon Abbitte#h


----------



## Justsu (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Und dazu macht Dosenbier noch reich und schön! Hab deswegen schon vor Jahren damit aufgehört - irgendwann ist's genug!:vik:


----------



## DrDosenbier (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Franky schrieb:


> |kopfkrat und ich dachte, Dosenbier macht sexy" |sagnix


 


Justsu schrieb:


> Und dazu macht Dosenbier noch reich und schön! Hab deswegen schon vor Jahren damit aufgehört - irgendwann ist's genug!:vik:



Das ist sehr lieb von euch, weiß aber nicht, ob ich diesen Ansprüchen gerecht werde....:q


----------



## Franky (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Ich brech zusammen... :q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Franky schrieb:


> und ich dachte, Dosenbier macht sexy"





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin sexy, also passt



Jetzt mal ganz reflektiert, wie viele Dosen müßte ich trinken, damit ich das auch so sehen würde, was denkst du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

Immer nicht nur die Frage nach der reinen Menge, sondern auch in welcher Zeitspanne ..
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer nicht nur die Frage nach der reinen Menge, sondern auch in welcher Zeitspanne ..
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Natürlich ist hier von der Zeitspanne die Rede, nachdem die letzte Frau die Bar verlassen hat bis die Bar schließt!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

es versteht ;-)))


----------



## Franky (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

An Alex' Stelle würde ich anfangen, mir ein paar Sorgen zu machen, wenn ich an einer Bar stehe... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*

jo, gelle?
 ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was geht ums Verrecken nicht durch den Hals?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz reflektiert, wie viele Dosen müßte ich trinken, damit ich das auch so sehen würde, was denkst du?



Kommt drauf an. Vielleicht wäre ich ja genau dein Typ im RL. Vielleicht wärst du nicht mein Typ, aber dank jürgen von der Lippe weiss auch ich: zielführend ist brauner Schnaps.


----------

